# Fountain Pen Graduation Gift



## wyone (Apr 22, 2015)

My stepson is graduating next month from High School.  He has loved fountain pens for the last couple of years.  When I started turning, I took the step and made him one.  It was a low cost PSI kit and well it was OK.. and he loved it and carried it forever.  I made a slightly better quality one for his Christmas present last year

So I am thinking, I would like to make something special for him for a graduation gift.  I know I kept my graduation present from my parents until well, an unfortunate thing last year, so 37 years.  

I am looking for suggestions on kits or materials that might be something special for him to keep.  Ideally, I would love to create him something like a kitless, but that is way beyond my skill set at this point.  I have been turning for about 10 months and used many different material, but still have a lot to learn.

I welcome any ideas/suggestions you might have

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 22, 2015)

How about a Sterling Silver Navigator/Baron -Woodcraft/Beartooth Woods. If you want a larger pen you might try the Triton Convertible from Exotic Blanks - Two Pens in one. Hold off for the high en Imperial or such for his college graduation...

Just a thought..


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 23, 2015)

If it's something you want to make yourself then I'd suggest something that's rugged that he could be comfortable using throughout college. I did a similar gift for a close friend for her HS graduation and did a Nouveau Sceptre FP in a blank I made in her favorite colors. This was well before I started custom pens. She loved it and has used it all through college. She graduates this year so I'll be making her a full blown custom in honor of that.

Now...if you aren't set on making it yourself you might be able to request the help of a member here that does do custom pens. See if someone would be willing to do the work and you'd cover materials. Something like that. Depending on the timing it would be something I'd be willing to do.


----------



## wyone (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow... to have you offer to help is pretty amazing!  I think that just shows the quality of the people we have in this group.

I do like the earlier idea to make something sturdy and such that he can use through school and then save the really awesome pen for college graduation.

I actually would like to make it myself, but am now rethinking using wood and maybe using one of your blanks Brooks.  Something really special about the blank coming from someone here.  

I looked at your blanks on the website and there are several that I like. I did not see the pen kit you recommended on that site though.  I know there are a lot of pen kits out there, but was trying to get something a bit more upscale than the PSI that I made him previously without getting into the really awesome kits.  

Again, for you to offer to help is pretty awesome, and means so much to me.


----------



## chartle (Apr 23, 2015)

I just finished a Fountain Pen/pencil set for my sons college graduation. He has become a fountain pen enthusiast and has a case with a dozen or so and a lifetime supply of bulk ink. His everyday carry is a fountain pen.  

Kits are kits, I would go with a special blank.

Maybe an inlay kit. If he was say a volunteer Firefighter its a no brainer, but I've seen a lot of kits some very whimsical.

You could also use a blank with a story. While I don't think it's appropriate for your son, I have a blank made from an old Jack Daniels barrel.  But there are blanks made from reclaimed wood of Navy ships, from wood from a certain area, ones from oaks buried for a 1,000 years in a peat bog, etc. Even one from a wooly mammoth. 

Since my son is getting a Materials Engineering degree I at first wanted to use a carbon Fiber blank. The problem is I was looking for a set and at the time it was tough enough matching a pencil to a fountain pen. The carbon fiber blanks are built around the tube so I would also have to match the kits to the tube. :hypnotized: 

Also I've only been at this 2 weeks and only have 6 or 7 pens under my belt and I didn't want to start with acrylics. I've worked wood on a lathe before so I knew I was comfortable with that.  

Good luck


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 23, 2015)

Mitch,
I have make several pens for high school grad and used acrylics in the school colors of the college they are going to be attending....just a thought!


----------



## wyone (Apr 23, 2015)

We did sort of that thing with his first pen, used polymer clay and as close as his school colors as possible.  He still has to choose between two schools..  but I like that idea


----------

